# current melt values of US coins



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Current Melt Value Of Coins - How Much Is Your Coin Worth?

Here it is for Canadian coins:

http://www.coinflation.com/canada/


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow!!!

Based on those years listed on the Canadian-coin listing, I am very rich!!!


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I guess it's a good practice to collect pre 1982 US pennies, but they're getting scarce. Nickels are getting to be worth saving.

Some how I can't imagine a _Canadian_ Penny Jar. It's just plain wrong. Maybe they keep pennies in a salted cod box, or a former cheese box, or something.

It's just awkward.

I know the economy must be bad, I betcha there's a whole lot of folks down here who have cashed out their penny jars.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The standard Canadian "penny" jar is a 2 GALLON Canadian Club "texas micky"
Bottle. Or at least here in the west anyway


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

wee save our coins. years ago, I got hubby a coin machine that rolls them and sorts them. we just keep jars all over then use the machine and tuck the coins away. some day they will be useful.


----------

